# Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?



## B ausm westen (20. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

suche im Raum Delmenhorst (in der nähe von Oldenburg) Wasserpflanzen zB __ Wasserpest, Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut usw. Gibt es Geschäfte die sowas verkaufen? Oder wo könnte man diese Pflanzen noch herbekommen? 

Gruss Björn


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*

Das könnte zu dieser Jahreszeit eventuell etwas schwierig werden. Bei uns jedenfalls haben die Händler kaum mehr Wasserpflanzen im Angebot. Die haben die Bestände abverkauft und "Nachschub" kommt erst wieder im nächsten Frühjahr.

Eventuell kannst Du ja mal bei Nymphaion nachfragen. Ein weiterer Händler, der über das Net vertreibt und mit dem hier viele, wir auch, schon positive Erfahrungen gemacht haben, ist J. Muijsson (zu finden als "_Ahli47_" über 3...2...1)


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo Björn,

ich habe bisher gekauft in/bei:

-Werner Wallner (Nymphaion) ->sehr gute Ware zu fairen Preisen und eine wirklich riesige Auswahl, die ich so noch nirgendwo sonst gesehen habe!

-Dehner, Obi, Praktiker und Co. ->Pflanzen und Preise waren ok, nur muss man halt hinschauen, was man kauft und die Erde gründlich abspülen

-einer örtlichen Wasserpflanzengärtnerei ->ebenfalls top Ware zu fairen Preisen (bei Abholung!)

-Zoohandlungen -> da wird man (bei uns) gern mal mit älteren, gammeligen Pflanzen konfrontiert, also genau hinsehen

In Solingen gibts noch ne sehr große Wasserpflanzengärtnerei, allerdings ist das sicher etwas weit für Dich, oder?


----------



## Platinium76 (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*

also ich kann dir nur ahli47 von ebay empfehlen, habe vor 4 Wochen noch ein grosses Sortiment von ihm bekommen...

kann dir auch empfehlen, dir die pflanzen bei ebay rauszusuchen und ihn dann direkt anzuschreiben und alles ohne ebay bei ihm direkt kaufen, da sparst du nochmals ca 15-20 %.....klappt super und für die versandkosten gibt er dir immer noch gratis pflanzen dazu...

such mal im hier forum nach ahli47, da wirst du nur positive äusserungen zu ihm finden...


----------



## B ausm westen (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*

Hi, 

vielen dank für eure antworten werd mich mal umschauen


----------



## BonnieundClyde (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo Björn,

wir haben einfach mal in einer Gärtnerei nachgefragt, die hatten da auch nur ne Handvoll Wasserpflanzen stehen. Der Gärtner wollte dann eine Liste mit Anzahl und den botanischen Namen haben, ein paar Tage später kam dann sein Angebot, das war einfach umwerfend günstig  
Wir verzichteten auf die Schilder in den Töpfen, das bringt schon mal ein paar Cent. Innerhalb einer Woche hatten wir dann unsere knapp 150 Pflanzen


----------



## B ausm westen (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo hab noch ma eben ne frage dazu hab mir jetz bei Ebay __ Wasserpest und Tannenwedel bestellt kann man die einfach so zwischen den steinen befestigen oder brauchen die irgendwas?


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo Björn,

__ Wasserpest braucht nur nen Schnipsgummi und nen Stein unten dran - reinwerfen - fertig. 
Der Tannenwedel hätte schon ganz gern gutes, fettes Substrat. Das widerspricht nur einem nährstoffarmen Teich. 
Also am Besten in ein tieferes Sand-Lehm-Gemisch setzen und abwarten.


----------



## B ausm westen (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*

Hi Annet danke für den Tipp


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*

Salut,
ich kann mich da Ludwig nur anschließen.

Hau John;- der hat alles und verkauft auch ohne 1,2,3


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*

hallo

ich habe auch einiges bei ahli47 gekauft und  bekam top ware und fairen preis.
alles inzwischen gut angewachsen.

gruß sister

nachtrag : hatte die ware innerhalb 48 std


----------



## B ausm westen (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*

Hi,

Hab jetz bei ahli47 bestellt wie tief kann man die __ wasserpest setzen?


----------



## Platinium76 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wo gibs Wasserpflanzen?*



			
				B ausm westen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Hab jetz bei ahli47 bestellt wie tief kann man die __ wasserpest setzen?



klick hier einfach mal auf wasserpest


----------

